# Lea is on her way to MA



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

photos coming soon


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

how exciting!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Woo Hoo!!! Thanks for the update Patty. Looking forward to the pictures!!! We are getting very excited up here on the Canadian Border!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

they are uploading in photobucket now. she seemed to be in good spirits, and was a sweetie. the only thing - she doesn't like puppies sniffing her butt


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> they are uploading in photobucket now. she seemed to be in good spirits, and was a sweetie. the only thing - she doesn't like puppies sniffing her butt


I'll pass the word on to Oakly about the butt sniffing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> they are uploading in photobucket now. she seemed to be in good spirits, and was a sweetie. the only thing - she doesn't like puppies sniffing her butt


Not my favorite thing either !!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Who does??? hehehe


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Lea sticking her nose out of the car window when they pulled in the parking lot










Lea and Karen











Lea meeting Faith










Lea meeting Barb











Banner, impatiently watching his mommy love on Lea


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT pictures. Had to laugh at that first one... I bet by now Lea thinks she could probably drive herself !!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOVE to the pics!! i bet lea is loving meeting all these new faces, doggy and human alike!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Lea










Karen Lea Banner Barb










a gaggle of goldens 



















Banner & Faith


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunny, Mister Lea with Karen










and, our attempts to get them all in one photo -

Patty Lea Faith Sunny Mister Banner Barb


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok - that's it for now. both Karen and Barb also took a few photos, and i'm sure they'll post them later.

we caused a bit of a scene. :bowl:

one guy stopped and asked if we need him to take any of them (he was smiling and enjoying seeing all the pooches) and a couple that were parked next to me stopped to chat for a short bit. 

they also asked why Faith was shaved :doh: i'm not sure they believed me when i said she has a golden personality, but labbie fur.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job with the pictures!!! I'm sure Betty will cherish them. Looks like you had fun at the hand off.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What fantastic pictures. These are going to make some great scrapbook for Betty and Lea.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh what beautiful pictures!!! With all those dogs present you had a fine little get-together!!! Karen... I LUV the paw print stickers going down your car!!!!


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

Lea looks like she has some Borzoi in her!  Some of those pics her snout looks so long!!

Very cute girl and it looks like she is all smiles!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I love all of your pictures, especially the "gaggle of goldens". Not only are the goldens on this site a good looking bunch but the owners are a great looking bunch too!!!! It's great to see everyone in these pictures.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like a little party at the rest stop! Glad to see things are going so smoothly... and thanks for sharing your pictures!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What great pictures!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Karen... I LUV the paw print stickers going down your car!!!!


Thanks!! I was wondering if anyone was going to notice those! The pawprint path leads to one big pawprint that says "I Love My Golden Retriever!" They are magnets (just in case we sell the car someday to a non-golden lover!)


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Patty, 

Thanks for posting! I have a the really good one where they are all looking at the camera to still post.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is a good one of all five doggies! 

From left to right: Faith, Lea, Mister, Sunny, Beemer

And here is a portrait of Leah (notice no people or leashes?)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Here is a good one of all five doggies!
> 
> From left to right: Faith, Lea, Mister, Sunny, Beemer
> 
> And here is a portrait of Leah (notice no people or leashes?)



Hey quit trying to sneak these great pictures by me like this  I love the group picture. Great job getting them all together. Leas portrait is her to a tee! The perfect little lady on and adventure of a lifetime. Thanks Karen.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Those are wonderful pics!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen - I'm so glad you posted that pic! the ones we took on my camera were the "out-takes" lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture of Lea and the one with the golden gang is cute also. I bet Betty will love the portrait of her.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrific photo of Lea - would make a great book cover.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hey quit trying to sneak these great pictures by me like this  I love the group picture. Great job getting them all together. Leas portrait is her to a tee! The perfect little lady on and adventure of a lifetime. Thanks Karen.


I was afraid it might slip to the bottom of the heap due to the current interest in Lea's arrival at home! I edited the group picture a bit and now the dogs are human-free!

And *bwoz*, I'm so sorry I've been calling Banner "Beemer"!!!:doh::doh:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a great job with the picture Karen!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Great job with the "humanless" picture. You even removed their shadows!! I have Photoshop Elements 5 but haven't installed it yet. Which program are you using with your photos. Also, (don't mean to be nosy) how did you get such a _wide_ picture with the 5 dogs...is that a certain camera setting? You take great pictures.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, you guy's done great, some one need to do a journal of Lea's whole trip to her forever home. This is so great








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Great job with the "humanless" picture. You even removed their shadows!! I have Photoshop Elements 5 but haven't installed it yet. Which program are you using with your photos. Also, (don't mean to be nosy) how did you get such a _wide_ picture with the 5 dogs...is that a certain camera setting? You take great pictures.


Thanks, Cathy!! I have Paint Shop Pro V.10. My DH gave it to me for Christmas last year (not '07, but '06!) The pic was regular size and I just used a free-form cropping. I *love* playing with pictures! I don't know how to use so many features of PShop, though. I kinda learn as I go. I take pics thinking about and noticing the background, shadows, sun direction, etc. But I'm still very "point and shoot". I want to take a photo class and learn about depth of field, focal length, ISO's, f-stops, etc.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job Karen!!! I love the photo after the cropping.


----------

